# remap?



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

I have booked the van in to have the engine remapped on Monday by Wow tuning. It's a 2005 2.3 jtd Fiat. I have spoken to MHF insurance and they are fine about it, they charge a £15 admin charge to amend my documents.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*remap*

Thinking of having my 2001 Ford Transit 2.4 dci remapped.interesting to see how you get on.Don't need to go any faster but could do with a little more torque up hills when towing!!


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi robrace, what really made my mind up was my work van. I work for Openreach and they are remapping all their vans.I drive a 57 plate transit at work and after the remap it just feels like it's running properly, it is still governed to 70 but it gets there so easily now. it has more torque and just pulls smoothly, it's a pleasure to drive now.


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*remap*

Thanks!had the "vantuner"in LOndon reccomended so may give him a call.!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a 2007 4000Kg autotrail on a Fiat base

The previous owner had it remapped by WOW and I have to say it goes like a train. 

HUGE amounts of torque (so much that I have to be careful when towing my Smart car and trailer. If I clog it hard at low engine revs I can induce clutch slip  !!!) 

I am now very careful to change down rather than just rely on the available grunt !!!

Economy seems good as well. If I am not towing I can get over 30mpg !! (but I make sure to stick at 2000RPM which works out at 56mph)


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for the information Mrplodd. I think it depends which map you ask for but I will have a good chat with the guy on Monday and see what my options are. I am not looking for a racing car just a few less gear changes on hills.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

Mrplodd said:


> I have a 2007 4000Kg autotrail on a Fiat base
> 
> The previous owner had it remapped by WOW and I have to say it goes like a train.
> 
> ...


Had mine done and ended up with only 22mpg 8O before it was done I had 29mpg, it is in the progress of being sorted by the company who did it. :wink:

Keith


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Keith which company did you use?


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

talogon said:


> Hi Keith which company did you use?


talogon, I will pm you withThe company details.. for my van the mapping did not work that well, it had bags of power and it was brilliant in that respect. However they said they will do whatever it takes to get the mapping right with fuel economy the main objective.

I have to say I'm very happy and confident with them in the way they are doing what they can for my van.

Keith


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Keith, thanks for that and I hope you get your van sorted soon.
All the best.
Brian


----------



## uncleswede (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi. 

I used WOW tuning too to remap our 2007 Fiat Hymer 2.3L. I opted for the mid-profile remap - increased torque and a bit of fuel economy. It clearly made a difference to the torque (I now have to be careful not to wheelspin on hill starts!!) but the MPG remained about the same (25mpg). We recently had five weeks in the Alps, went over nine passes and it was no problem. On some occasions I did need to change down to second gear. 

I have to say that the young chap who turned up to to our home to do the remap seemed at first sight to be a bit of a 'jack the lad' and I was a bit concerned. But he was very efficient and pleasant and did a good job. Shame on me


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi uncleswede, In my experience the jack the lad bit is always apparent when the young are working with computers. I think there is no shame in your initial viewpoint and you have given him a glowing report. As for the remap even if I don't get better mpg I won't mind too much as long as it is nicer to drive.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Had the remap done this morning by Quantum (wow) The van is certainly nicer to drive, it definitely has more torque and I have gone up a local hill which I normally change down a gear for in fifth with no trouble. As for fuel economy I guess that will be answered next week when we go to Scotland and back.


----------



## tomar (Dec 7, 2008)

*Performance*

Recently had my new Laika Kreos 7009 fitted with the 180hp Fiat Multijet remapped by QUANTUM, was WOW, and the torque is greatly improved although tank fill to tank fill suggests fuel consumption is no different. Worth the money as much more manageable with the Comfortmatic gearbox.


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi I have just driven 400+ miles up to Strathclyde country park. Went up all the hills in fifth with no problems. It will be interesting to see what the fuel consumption is like.


----------

